# 400W vs. 600W Temperatures



## getnasty (Mar 15, 2012)

Question for you guys...

I'm thinking about upping to the 600W when I buy the new ballast/reflector/bulb(s). With the 6" fan pulling air across the light, it'll probably be cool enough in there, especially with the a/c going this summer. But I'm not 100% certain. I don't want to invest in something I can't use. Thoughts/opinions? Bear in mind I'm growing in a 4x2x8 space and 400W barely cuts the mustard in regards to lumens/sq. ft., but it does.

So I was thinking about upping to the 600W hps, and buying a new 600W MH bulb next veg session. Do you guys forsee heat issues if doing this? Better off going with the 400W? It's a $15 difference between the two, so I figure if I'm going to spend the money, and it's not going to create any problems in my space, I should go for the 600W; aiming at those denser buds.

hxxp://htgsupply.com/Product-Digital-Greenhouse-Dimmable-400-Watt-Grow-Light.asp

hxxp://htgsupply.com/Product-Digital-Greenhouse-Dimmable-600-Watt-Grow-Light.asp

Both options run MH and HPS bulbs, both. Will be selecting the Euro Reflector (cheapest air coolable option) to go with it. But, being that I lack experience with temperature and lighting options, I figure maybe you guys can steer me in the right direction before I make a bad decision.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 15, 2012)

I would go with the 600 you should be able to keep temps under control.  I use a 600 watt in a 3x5 space in my attic :holysheep:  ya its hot up there but with an ac and aircooled hood I can still maintain a temp around 80.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 15, 2012)

I don't think you'll have a problem with heat as long as your pulling plenty of air accross the bulb with a 6 in. fan. I would go with the 600 watter ands if you have to adding another exhaust fan might but I dought it be nessary


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 15, 2012)

i also think you will be fine with a 600 as long as its air cooled with a 6 inch Ex fan


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 15, 2012)

I would not buy a light without an air cooled hood.  It just makes cooling a space soooo much easier.  No reason having to use the A/C more than absolutely necessary.


----------



## getnasty (Mar 15, 2012)

Alright, thanks for the info fellas.

I just sent the 4" fan back to HTG earlier this afternoon. The man on the phone misunderstood why I was sending it back. Basically, he thought I was making a return when I was making an exchange. Before I caught on that we were having a misunderstanding, he let me know since I was sending the refurb back within the 14-day warranty period and had already paid for the shipping myself (within the 14-day warranty period, the return shipping is covered by HTG), he was going to ship me back a brand new one to make up for my having to spend money on shipping within the warranty period. It didn't cross my mind that exchanges weren't covered by the warranty. Honest mistake, but I'd informed him I was trying to upgrade to the 6", to which he obliged sending it out, thinking something was wrong with the 4". When I let him know that I thought he misunderstood why I was sending it back, he informed me he was still going to send the brand new 6" out to me, as he'd already submitted the order. Can't complain, even if it takes 2 weeks to get here this time. Haha. Now I see where everybody's comments come from about their excellent service.


----------



## getnasty (Mar 15, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I would not buy a light without an air cooled hood.  It just makes cooling a space soooo much easier.  No reason having to use the A/C more than absolutely necessary.


The light I'm going to be purchasing comes with an optional air-cooled hood that I will be selecting.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Sep 22, 2012)

So how did the temps do with the 600w?  I am thinking of making the same upgrade... Do you use a fan speed controller?  If so, what speed do you run your fan at?
Hope things are going well with the 600w!

sMACk


----------

